# I CALL OUT!



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Just build a lowrider yourself!!!!</span> :0 :0 

Starting today and ending on August 8th. the San Diego show. The whole layitlow will be able to vote.

If u want to add anything Frank just post it up.


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 12:30 PM~14526169
> *Just build a lowrider yourself!!!!</span> :0  :0
> 
> Starting today and ending on August 8th. the San Diego show. The whole layitlow will be able to vote.
> ...


way to go,sugarwalls!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Where u at bigdogg????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HE'S ON THE PHONE WITH ME ASKING HOW MUCH IT WILL COST FOR ME TO BUILD A IMPALA BY THE DEADLINE!*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 12:30 PM~14526169
> *Just build a lowrider yourself!!!!</span> :0  :0
> 
> Starting today and ending on August 8th. the San Diego show. The whole layitlow will be able to vote.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 20 2009, 03:54 PM~14526457
> *HE'S  ON THE  PHONE  WITH  ME  ASKING  HOW  MUCH  IT  WILL  COST  FOR ME TO  BUILD A IMPALA  BY  THE  DEADLINE!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 20 2009, 11:54 AM~14526457
> *HE'S  ON THE  PHONE  WITH  ME  ASKING  HOW  MUCH  IT  WILL  COST  FOR ME TO  BUILD A IMPALA  BY  THE  DEADLINE!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 20 2009, 12:54 PM~14526457
> *Thats funny he just called me and asked me the same thing. :0 *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alright since smallz wants to be one of the bigboys we dont need san diego lets do it here on LIL do u think u could handle that go against me lets do a one week build off none this one month thing ive build things faster than that and to u other guys shhhhhhhh what he doesnt know wont hurt him :biggrin: i accent on my terms


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 11:48 AM~14526375
> *Where u at bigdogg????????
> *


hey smallz im waiting for respnse homie im here tick tock time is a wasting. he wins one lil build off thinks hes a bigdog  :biggrin: :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2009, 02:57 PM~14527943
> *alright since smallz wants to be one of the bigboys we dont need san diego lets do it here on LIL do u think u could handle that go against me lets do a one week build off none this one month thing ive build things faster than that and to u other guys shhhhhhhh what he doesnt know wont hurt him  :biggrin: i accent on my terms
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2009, 02:57 PM~14527943
> *alright since smallz wants to be one of the bigboys we dont need san diego lets do it here on LIL do u think u could handle that go against me lets do a one week build off none this one month thing ive build things faster than that and to u other guys shhhhhhhh what he doesnt know wont hurt him  :biggrin: i accent on my terms
> *


What do u mean what I don't know won't hurt me? One week is kinda pushing it homie don't u think? Anybody can throw something together in a week but I thought we would do this right....A full build. I don't want to be one of the bigboys. I just wondered if the word on the street was that Smallz don't build his own shit.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2009, 03:11 PM~14528051
> *hey smallz im waiting for respnse homie im here tick tock time is a wasting. he wins one lil build off thinks hes a bigdog    :biggrin:  :0
> *


I don't think im shit but u askin who built my car was kind of a low blow don't u think?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 02:19 PM~14528128
> *I don't think im shit but u askin who built my car was kind of a low blow don't u think?
> *


hey bro for one no one thinks ur the chit and for what i said i said it as a joke if i wouldve knoen i was going ur feeling i woulntput it up :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2009, 03:47 PM~14528460
> *hey bro for one no one thinks ur the chit and for what i said i said it as a joke if i wouldve knoen i was going ur feeling i woulntput it up :biggrin:
> *


A little help

Hey bro first of all no one thinks your the shit :0 :0 and as for what i said i ment it as a joke if i would have known i was going to hurt your feelings i wouldn't have posted it up :biggrin: :biggrin:

just fukin with ya frank how you doing...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2009, 03:47 PM~14528460
> *hey bro for one no one thinks ur the chit and for what i said i said it as a joke if i wouldve knoen i was going ur feeling i woulntput it up :biggrin:
> *


My feelings aren't hurt at all bro. We're all friends and no matter what people say...I wouldn't post up things I heard about you not building ur own cars. But anyhow one week is not enough time for me so let me know what u wanna do. I kinda wanted the both of us to show our skills cuz niether one of us has finished shit lately. And I kinda think your underestimating me.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey smallz y so serious homie its all for fun bro i just wanna see how much skills u have thats it u didnt have all mad bro its all in fun its just a friendly build off only and as for the what (he doesnt know hurt him) was ment for biggs n tribal not for u so wats up we doin dis or wat gots lots kits n time :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2009, 04:02 PM~14528648
> *hey smallz y so serious homie its all for fun bro i just wanna see how much skills u have thats it u didnt have all mad bro its all in fun its just a friendly build off only and as for the what (he doesnt know hurt him) was ment for biggs n tribal not for u so wats up we doin dis or wat gots lots kits n time  :biggrin:
> *


Can u post up everyday progress?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do this shyt :cheesy: 

lets see kits :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 03:06 PM~14528697
> *Can u post up everyday progress?
> *


gotta talk to lrm he's been postin my pics for me and yupp :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 02:54 PM~14528549
> *A little help
> 
> Hey bro first of all no one thinks your the shit  :0  :0 and as for what i said i ment it as a joke if i would have known i was going to hurt your feelings i wouldn't have posted it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


yeah wat he wrote wat up uci :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES WHAT FRANK IS ENTERING......*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2009, 05:40 PM~14529955
> *yeah wat he wrote wat up uci :biggrin:
> *


i couldnt unscramble this one bro lol cant wait to see you and smallz get down may the best man win........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 06:08 PM~14530303
> *i couldnt unscramble this one bro lol cant wait to see you and smallz get down may the best man win........
> *


uci=undercoverimpala :biggrin: lrm=lowridermodels :biggrin: wtf= what the fuck and finally FTP=????


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 20 2009, 06:11 PM~14530335
> *uci=undercoverimpala :biggrin: lrm=lowridermodels :biggrin: wtf= what the fuck and finally FTP=????
> *


 :roflmao: i need to start getting more sleep...... orale and fuk that puto!!!!! i know that one. but then again if your a real ****** you would know that one....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 06:15 PM~14530394
> *:roflmao: i need to start getting more sleep......  orale and fuk that puto!!!!! i know that one. but then again if your a real ****** you would know that one....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: . I married one so I am destined. hahahaha.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

So is the build off one ?????????? i got my bag of popcorn ready already!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 05:18 PM~14530429
> *So is the build off one ?????????? i got my bag of popcorn ready already!!!!
> *


shit i got the carne asada ready las cheves ready and fone on speed dial lets get it on im ready  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

where you at smallz ????????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jul 20 2009, 02:57 PM~14527943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't wan't none of me or tribaldog. You make the call.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)  Im one.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 07:07 PM~14531035
> *You don't wan't none of me or tribaldog. do it*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 07:15 PM~14531151
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)  Im one.
> *


damn ninjas ill build aganst ya some day


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 06:07 PM~14531035
> *You don't wan't none of me or tribaldog. You make the call.
> *


hey biggs it dont matter who it is its just for fun right win or lose it's just one less kit in my closet  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bos82, MTX686, bigdogg323
who is this guy? :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 05:51 PM~14530811
> *where you at smallz ????????
> *


yeah?????????where u at :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 20 2009, 09:55 PM~14531653
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bos82, MTX686, bigdogg323
> who is this guy? :0
> *


Thats the scammer, Vinny. :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 20 2009, 07:59 PM~14531697
> *Thats the scammer, Vinny.  :angry:
> *


just wanted him to know someone saw him.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2009, 04:58 PM~14530185
> *HERES WHAT FRANK IS ENTERING......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 06:15 PM~14531151
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)  Im one.
> *


i see u


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2009, 08:00 PM~14531712
> *:0 ........................................ :biggrin:
> *


wait so why the :0 :0 havent you seen the model yet??????


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS IS FUNNY!!!! LET GET BUSY AND BUILD BISH'S!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THESE BUILDS!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

smallz what kit u buildin homie i know its goin to be a good one


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got home. Pic of my kit in a minute.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO THIS IS AN "ALL YOU, BUILD IT YOURSELF" BUILDOFF?? NO OUTSIDE HELP RIGHT?? HMMMM SHOULD BE GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 09:34 PM~14533890
> *Just got home. Pic of my kit in a minute.
> *


about time bro everybody was already saying and winner is :biggrin: but i said hey hey ha hey hey none of that this a clean build off no dirty tricks now ya hear


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 20 2009, 10:46 PM~14534419
> *SO THIS IS AN "ALL YOU, BUILD IT YOURSELF" BUILDOFF?? NO OUTSIDE HELP RIGHT?? HMMMM SHOULD BE GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhhhhh im gonna build somthin with no help that sucks :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres mine. Sorry for the small pic. My camera went dead so I had to use the phone and I don't know how to make it bigger. U get the point though.


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 12:03 AM~14534550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make me proud,my sugarwalls.daddy will be watchn! :biggrin: f.t.p


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 21 2009, 12:19 AM~14534660
> *make me proud,my sugarwalls.daddy will be watchn! :biggrin:  f.t.p
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bout time smallz ok now do u want a week or four lets see how good our skills r. ok ill give u this one from today till aug 8th san diego may the best man win (member no outside help ) now start playing catch up i already primerd my shit up (not really:biggrin


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2009, 12:27 AM~14534717
> *bout time smallz ok now do u want a week or four lets see how good our skills r. ok ill give u this one from today till aug 8th san diego may the best man win (member no outside help  ) now start playing catch up i already primerd my shit up (not really:biggrin
> *


winner take all! and your jersey.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2009, 12:27 AM~14534717
> *bout time smallz ok now do u want a week or four lets see how good our skills r. ok ill give u this one from today till aug 8th san diego may the best man win (member no outside help  ) now start playing catch up i already primerd my shit up (not really:biggrin
> *


Now there you go.....changing it up. Letting your mouth write checks ur ass can't cash!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 12:34 AM~14534758
> *Now there you go.....changing it up. Letting your mouth write checks ur ass can't cash!!!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


put up, or shut up guy!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 11:34 PM~14534758
> *Now there you go.....changing it up. Letting your mouth write checks ur ass can't cash!!!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


well ur the one that didn want the one wk cause ur a slow builder u wanna do this or wat 1wk or 4 u choose that way u wont be changing things to


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2009, 12:49 AM~14534842
> *well ur the one that didn want the one wk cause ur a slow builder u  wanna do this or wat 1wk or 4 u choose that way u wont be changing things to
> *


Starting now until the San Diego show. Winner take all. If u lose u give up your car and vice versa. Can u handle that???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 12:52 PM~14539374
> *Starting now until the San Diego show. Winner take all. If u lose u give up your car and vice versa. Can u handle that???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Aren't you done collecting everyone's damn cars!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 12:55 PM~14539413
> *Aren't you done collecting everyone's damn cars!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Who knows...he might take mines. :dunno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 12:52 PM~14539374
> *Starting now until the San Diego show. Winner take all. If u lose u give up your car and vice versa. Can u handle that???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 12:57 PM~14539444
> *Who knows...he might take mines.  :dunno:
> *


I got 5 on you.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 12:58 PM~14539461
> *I got 5 on you.
> *


What a pal. You got a whole 5 dollars on me huh. :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 01:00 PM~14539473
> *What a pal. You got a whole 5 dollars on me huh. :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


welll then 2.50...hahahah. Fuck it make it 10. I'm a poor man now n you guys ate all my food last time.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 11:52 AM~14539374
> *Starting now until the San Diego show. Winner take all. If u lose u give up your car and vice versa. Can u handle that???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


nope no can do bro unfair advantage think about it :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2009, 01:57 PM~14540149
> *nope no can do bro unfair advantage think about it :uh:
> *


You are talking like you already lost.

Its not unfair. It's only a model, you guy's can build another one. I think that would be a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2009, 02:35 PM~14540610
> *You are talking like you already lost.
> 
> Its not unfair. It's only a model, you guy's can build another one.  I think that would be a good one.  :biggrin:
> *


YUP. ALL OR NOTHING.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2009, 02:35 PM~14540610
> *You are talking like you already lost.
> 
> Its not unfair. It's only a model, you guy's can build another one.  I think that would be a good one.  :biggrin:
> *


im with biggs on this one why is it unfair first off you got a jump on smallz anyways. its only a model its not like hes betting you your first born......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2009, 01:35 PM~14540610
> *You are talking like you already lost.
> 
> Its not unfair. It's only a model, you guy's can build another one.  I think that would be a good one.  :biggrin:
> *


i'm not talking dat way. i know its only a model but u only could built the way u want it and if u lose itu cant built another the same way


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

first of all whats the big deal right wit winner take all this is a friendly build off u have winner n loser thats it dont blow up like if its the supershow of models u have a winner n loser winner goes happier than the other thats it i know its a model i could by another but i cant built it the same way


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2009, 03:57 PM~14541477
> *first of all whats the big deal right wit winner take all this is a friendly build off u have winner n loser thats it dont blow up like if its the supershow of models u have a winner n loser winner goes happier than the other thats it i know its  a model i could by another but i cant built it the same way
> *


The big deal is theres no incentive to finish. U or me could drop out at anytime or just say fuckit i didn't finish. That's all. But if ur scared of losing ur car i understand. Theres nothing wrong with that. I just don't want u to have me build this car and then u don't finish. Then what???? What's the point. Just to build against u.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

but y is there have to be incentives what r u or me going to prove so u beat me or i beat u whats the point thats what i dont get and bout finishing my car itll be finish now if u dont finish so wat im not getting no trophy or anything this is suppose to be fun ur making it a competion or somthin if i win i win i dont want nothing i do it for fun thats it


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2009, 04:31 PM~14541798
> *but y is there have to be incentives what r u or me going to prove so u beat me or i beat u whats the point thats what i dont get and bout finishing my car itll be finish now if u dont finish so wat im not getting no trophy or anything this is suppose to be fun ur making it a competion or somthin if i win i win i dont want nothing i do it for fun thats it
> *


It is a competition......Smallz vs. bigdogg323.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Marcus, I'll be over in a little bit to hinge the trunk for you and Roger will be there tomorrow to block it out so that biggs can paint it this weekend.....

Keep up the good work..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 20 2009, 01:54 PM~14526457
> *HE'S  ON THE  PHONE  WITH  ME  ASKING  HOW  MUCH  IT  WILL  COST  FOR ME TO  BUILD A IMPALA  BY  THE  DEADLINE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: TV DINNER LMAO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 21 2009, 04:51 PM~14541990
> *Marcus, I'll be over in a little bit to hinge the trunk for you and Roger will be there tomorrow to block it out so that biggs can paint it this weekend.....
> 
> Keep up the good work.....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 03:48 PM~14541960
> *It is a competition......Smallz vs. bigdogg323.
> *


its all FOOOOOOOOOR FUUUUUUUUN :biggrin: FRIENDLY COMPETION it means lets all have fun doing this shit no winners or losers im not taking this serious its just to see who car looks better thats it


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2009, 05:36 PM~14542456
> *its all FOOOOOOOOOR FUUUUUUUUN :biggrin: FRIENDLY COMPETION it means lets all have fun doing this shit no winners or losers im not taking this serious its just to see who car looks better thats it
> *


Whatever. You don't have to take it serious. Let me guess. If u did, I would have no chance huh??...lol Enough bullshitting.....post up some progress.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Stop crying and get to building..........
Its smallz vs. Bigdogg323


Let the GAMES BEGIN!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 09:10 PM~14542703
> *Whatever. You don't have to take it serious. Let me guess. If u did, I would have no chance huh??...lol  Enough bullshitting.....post up some progress.
> *







:werd:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 10:05 PM~14544047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HOLD ON ! I'M TAKING PICS OF BIG DOGS 55 AND SENDING THEM TO LOWRIDERMODELS TO POST FOR HIM ! GIVE ME A MINUTE ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *bigdogg323*, ItalianStallion131


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i didnt do it i swear lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2009, 07:11 PM~14544125
> *HOLD  ON  !  I'M  TAKING  PICS  OF  BIG DOGS  55  AND  SENDING THEM  TO  LOWRIDERMODELS  TO  POST  FOR  HIM !  GIVE ME  A  MINUTE  !
> *


shhhhhhhhh ur gonna let the cat out of the bag mini  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2009, 07:13 PM~14544159
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigdogg323, ItalianStallion131
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2009, 07:20 PM~14544254
> *
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmao @ Mini!

Mini giving away all the secrets! 

Thought it was gonna be on D/L! 

Damn franky I give up! I can't paint it for you! Sorry holmez! Hahahahaha j/k


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 21 2009, 08:51 PM~14545337
> *Lmao @ Mini!
> 
> Mini giving away all the secrets!
> ...


 :angry: damn whos left i need a painter :biggrin: :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I hear David knows how to paint.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 21 2009, 09:00 PM~14545432
> *I hear David knows how to paint.....
> *


:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 21 2009, 09:00 PM~14545432
> *I hear David knows how to paint.....
> *


i want someone good :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jul 21 2009, 04:51 PM~14541990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY. LMAO @ ALL THIS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

naw uh :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2009, 11:24 PM~14546237
> *naw uh  :biggrin:
> *


Get to building. Where's ur updates??? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 10:33 PM~14546327
> *Get to building. Where's ur updates??? :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


waitng on lrm he has them :biggrin: so wait oh lil one


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*here is franks update on his ride............*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

tks mark ok here u go heres my progress pic :biggrin:


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 02:30 PM~14526169
> *Just build a lowrider yourself!!!!</span> :0  :0
> 
> Starting today and ending on August 8th. the San Diego show. The whole layitlow will be able to vote.
> ...


u guys build model cars who gives a fuck


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stealth patato_@Jul 22 2009, 06:52 AM~14547713
> *u guys build model cars who gives a fuck
> *


orale potato head doesnt give afuck ohhhhhhhh like we really care wat u think fucking dumb ass :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 21 2009, 11:58 PM~14546491
> *here is franks update on his ride............
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Did u paint that or did he?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 08:27 AM~14548563
> *Nice. Did u paint that or did he?
> *


hmmmmmmmmmm enquirie minds wants to know :0  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2009, 07:05 PM~14544047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u cut this or did someone else did it hmmmmmmmmmm :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

6 pages of bull shit, and only 2 progress pics :dunno: :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2009, 10:37 AM~14549262
> *6 pages of bull shit, and only 2 progress pics :dunno:  :uh:
> *


Jump in & show them how it's done bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 01:39 PM~14549283
> *Jump in & show them how it's done bro!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jul 22 2009, 10:17 AM~14549060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U jump in..... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 11:24 AM~14549730
> *U jump in..... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 hold on, brb.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0  :biggrin: two pics is enough to star that way will keep guys in suspense :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 11:29 AM~14549776
> *:0 hold on, brb.
> *


Winner take all just me and you finished or not??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 11:51 AM~14549991
> *Winner take all just me and you finished or not??? :biggrin:
> *


you want the hammer thru it now or later? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Uummm... What's the time frame on this?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

He is texting me the pics from his cell and I save them,send them to photobucket and post them on lil for him, I don't want to be involved in it at all!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 22 2009, 11:22 AM~14550311
> *He is texting me the pics from his cell and I save them,send them to photobucket and post them on lil for him, I don't want to be involved in it at all!
> *


WHY CAN'T HE POST UP THE PICS? HOW IS HE ABLE TO POST UP MESSAGES BUT NOT PICS??? :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 11:39 AM~14549283
> *Jump in & show them how it's done bro!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how the bullshit is done ? :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 11:41 AM~14550476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 22 2009, 11:34 AM~14550426
> *WHY CAN'T HE POST UP THE PICS? HOW IS HE ABLE TO POST UP MESSAGES BUT NOT PICS??? :uh:
> *


i could only post up only havent figured out how put up pics yet and if i did theyll be to small


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 22 2009, 01:37 PM~14551084
> *i could only post up only havent figured out how put up pics yet and if i did theyll be to small
> *


come on man its not that hard we have 10 year olds on here that know how to post up pics its not that hard.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 01:14 PM~14551505
> *come on man its not that hard we have 10 year olds on here that know how to post up pics its not that hard.
> *


if ur so smart bro show me how put them up throw ur phone


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 22 2009, 02:38 PM~14551776
> *if ur so smart bro show me how put them up throw ur phone
> *


what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 03:41 PM~14550476
> *
> 
> 
> ...





bout time :biggrin: lol



looks good, nice and clean :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 02:43 PM~14552484
> *what kind of phone do you have?
> *


its a cheap ass tmobile samsung gravity


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 22 2009, 04:52 PM~14553271
> *its a cheap ass tmobile samsung gravity
> *


time to upgrade buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 06:23 PM~14554066
> *time to upgrade buddy!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jul 22 2009, 11:51 AM~14549991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 22 2009, 07:32 PM~14554749
> *Aye Chris ready to have your ass handed to you.  :biggrin:
> 
> Another build off??? Damn bro, slow down.
> ...


WTF!! WHAT!, YOU DON'T THINK I CAN BUILD OR WHAT!!?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*UPDATED PIC FOR FRANKIE!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

tks mark ok heres an up date


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well this is it for me 2nite. Hopefully some primer 2morrow. :cheesy: 


























Where u at bigdogg????? :biggrin:

I know ur watching ninja.  :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn smallz i see u have a lil bit of skills now very good very good ur car is coming out nice bro but from what im seeing ur doing pretty good bro (oh im right here homie) :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2009, 12:31 AM~14567641
> *damn smallz i see u have a lil bit of skills now very good very good ur car is coming out nice bro but from what im seeing ur doing pretty good bro (oh im right here homie)    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dogg. Offer is still open.....winner take all???? :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

looks good you going to open a can of woop ass on this guy :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jul 24 2009, 12:40 AM~14567670
> *looks good you going to open a can of woop ass on this guy  :biggrin:
> *


Bigdogg323 has been in the game a while and I challenged him respectfully but ofcourse im gonna come out swinging.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

i here you its all for the fun and the love of building i bet both of you will build some nice cars cgood luck :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2009, 10:50 PM~14567462
> *Well this is it for me 2nite. Hopefully some primer 2morrow. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2009, 11:50 PM~14567462
> *Well this is it for me 2nite. Hopefully some primer 2morrow. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 24 2009, 02:50 AM~14567462
> *Well this is it for me 2nite. Hopefully some primer 2morrow. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...






 looks good big dawg!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY GUYS BOTH CARS LOOK GOOD SO FAR. AS FAR AS WINNER TAKE ALL, FRANK DOESNT WANT NONE OF THAT SHIT. IT'S ONLY A FRIENDLY BUILD OFF.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 24 2009, 05:14 PM~14574141
> *HEY GUYS BOTH CARS LOOK GOOD SO FAR.  AS FAR AS WINNER TAKE ALL, FRANK DOESNT WANT NONE OF THAT SHIT. IT'S ONLY A FRIENDLY BUILD OFF.
> *


Thanks Road dogg. I know he don't want none. :biggrin: Hood and trunk hinged, car primered and now for some paint. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That 58 is lookin sweet marcus! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin great Marcus!!!! U doin tha damn thang homie!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jul 25 2009, 05:45 PM~14580849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> Thanks Road dogg. I kNOW HE DON'T WANT NONE. :biggrin: Hood and trunk hinged, (RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT) CAR LOOKING GOOD MARCUS B4 U PAINT MAKE SURE U FIX THAT TRUNK LINE HOMIE JUST A LIL TIP  :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> > Thanks Road dogg. I kNOW HE DON'T WANT NONE. :biggrin: Hood and trunk hinged, (RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT) CAR LOOKING GOOD MARCUS B4 U PAINT MAKE SURE U FIX THAT TRUNK LINE HOMIE JUST A LIL TIP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> What trunk line?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good smallz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2009, 10:50 PM~14567462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on the drivers side corner :biggrin: look at it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 09:54 PM~14582381
> *on the drivers side corner  :biggrin:  look at it
> *


THE ONLY THING I SEE WRONG HERE IS YOU NOT BUILDING. TOO MUCH TALKING AND NO BUILDING.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 08:57 PM~14582393
> *THE ONLY THING I SEE WRONG HERE IS YOU NOT BUILDING. TOO MUCH TALKING AND NO BUILDING.
> *


oh so u say  yeah to much bs not enough building yeah u tell him biggs :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 09:54 PM~14582381
> *on the drivers side corner  :biggrin:  look at it
> *


R u talking about on the trunk? If so, that black spot is marker from where i was marking my trunk setup. Thanks for pointing that out. Where's ur updates????? Or should i ask Mark??? :dunno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 25 2009, 10:06 PM~14582445
> *R u talking about on the trunk? If so, that black spot is marker from where i was marking my trunk setup. Thanks for pointing that out. Where's ur updates????? Or should i ask Mark??? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its not his fault he has a shitty phone!!!!! o wait it is...... go get a new phone man and get with the times !!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

never mine i'll show u after u paint it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14582531
> *never mine i'll show u after u paint it
> *


THAT'S A TIPICAL HATER, WITH A CAPITAL H.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD Marcus And Marky Mark! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:24 PM~14582891
> *LOOKING GOOD Marcus And Marky Mark!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  I thought i was going against bigdogg323....lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 10:04 PM~14582796
> *THAT'S A TIPICAL HATER, WITH A CAPITAL H.
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhk:uh: with a small o :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 11:45 PM~14582991
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhk:uh: with a small o  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:twak:  Ohh my bad


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 10:46 PM~14582996
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 10:46 PM~14583000
> *:twak:   Ohh my bad
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 11:51 PM~14583026
> *:biggrin:
> *


where are your updates bigdogg?????????? i see alot of shit talking but no updates


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 10:55 PM~14583048
> *where are your updates bigdogg?????????? i see alot of shit talking but no updates
> *


2morrow bro been really busy with the wife celebrating our anniversary n all so no time to do anything but the 55 is getting painted tom


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2009, 12:04 AM~14583090
> *2morrow bro been really busy with the wife celebrating our anniversary n all so no time to do anything but the 55 is getting painted   tom
> *


orale!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:11 PM~14583118
> *orale!!!!!!!! Congrats!
> *


gracias homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2009, 12:04 AM~14583090
> *2morrow bro been really busy with the wife celebrating our anniversary n all so no time to do anything but the 55 is getting painted  tom
> *


Congrats....I guess there's somebody for everybody huh....lol j/k homie. Now get off the computer and go put it down. :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i did im on my lunch break :biggrin: right now


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2009, 02:51 AM~14583558
> *i did im on my lunch break  :biggrin: right now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro wat color r u going on the 58


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2009, 02:58 AM~14583579
> *hey bro wat color r u going on the 58
> *


If I told u then you'd know. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 26 2009, 01:59 AM~14583581
> *If I told u then you'd know. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


then i would have to kill u :biggrin: j/k bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i see u a little ninja huh oh no good wasabe :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2009, 03:06 AM~14583596
> *then i would have to kill u  :biggrin: j/k bro
> *


U still got time to take the offer.....Winner take all. :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nah bro im doing this for fun bro its to see how good my skills are and plus i dont want ur car its urs u build it wat it my going to do with it anyways or vice versa im from the old school homie u build it its urs even in a build off its called good sportsmanship bro im not saying nobody has any im just saying doit cause u like it not challenge to see if ur better than me or im better than u


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*update for frank...........*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alright lunch is over time to get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2009, 02:02 PM~14586154
> *alright lunch is over time to get back to work  :biggrin:
> *


lol,.......... f.t.p im puting up two kits 4 the winner! ya i got it like that! m.c.b.a! ya feel me.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14590292
> *lol,.......... f.t.p      im puting up two kits 4 the winner!  ya i got it like that!  m.c.b.a!  ya feel me.
> *



Not yet!! But from what I hear I cant WAIT!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14590292
> *lol,.......... f.t.p      im puting up two kits 4 the winner!  ya i got it like that!  m.c.b.a!  ya feel me.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 FTP i got another kit on it primo.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 11:04 PM~14590365
> *Not yet!! But from what I hear I cant WAIT!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 11:06 PM~14590375
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  FTP i got another kit on it primo.
> *


3 kits,dam! sounds good


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 26 2009, 11:08 PM~14590393
> *3 kits,dam! sounds good
> *


COUNT ME IN FOR A KIT. THAT MAKES 4 KITS FOR THE WINNER.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*FTP*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 11:14 PM~14590442
> *X-2... :0*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 10:14 PM~14590442
> *Franks Taking Posession
> *


 :biggrin: damn 4 kits that sounds good may the best car win


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 11:14 PM~14590442
> *GOOD LUCK MAY THE BEST CAR WIN!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

NO BUT IT SOUNDS BETTER THAN THE OTHER ONE LOL......... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14582531
> *never mine i'll show u after u paint it
> *


Here ya go buddy. Criticize away.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^

:0 :0 nice color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 27 2009, 01:49 PM~14595220
> *^^^
> 
> :0  :0  nice color  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Pancho. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 27 2009, 04:49 PM~14595220
> *^^^
> 
> :0  :0  nice color  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *







x-2-3-4-5-and 6 :biggrin: 




Looks good smallz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 27 2009, 12:49 PM~14595220
> *^^^
> 
> :0  :0  nice color  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 LOOKING GOOD SMALLZ I SEE I U DID SOMETHING NEON YELLOW LOOKS BADASS BRO J/K HOMIE CAME OUT NICE (NO MAS BOSHITIN GET BACK TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks dropped.  



> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2009, 02:10 PM~14595477
> *X2 LOOKING GOOD SMALLZ I SEE I U DID SOMETHING NEON YELLOW LOOKS BADASS BRO J/K HOMIE CAME OUT NICE (NO MAS BOSHITIN GET BACK TO WORK  :biggrin:
> *


U get to work. All i see is a painted interior. :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 26 2009, 01:59 AM~14583581
> *If I post it then you know. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

updates


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2009, 03:06 PM~14595439
> *x-2-3-4-5-and 6 :biggrin:
> Looks good smallz
> *



x7 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

smallz that 58 is comin out klean homie cant wait to see it done great job


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Jul 27 2009, 10:33 PM~14600989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. I can't wait to finish something myself.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

58 is lookin good bro!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14601338
> *58 is lookin good bro!!
> *


X2. Nice color.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 27 2009, 11:14 PM~14601480
> *X2. Nice color.
> *


Color looking good Cledus. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks homies....What do u guys think???

































I like the first ones but i dunno.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm liking the 1st ones too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 04:00 PM~14607630
> *I'm liking the 1st ones too.
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 03:50 PM~14607511
> *Thanks homies....What do u guys think???
> 
> 
> ...


I guess mine and Dee's opinion don't mean shit. :angry:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

id go with the second pic smallz


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 28 2009, 07:11 PM~14607780
> *id go with the second pic smallz
> *



X-2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 04:06 PM~14607719
> *I guess mine and Dee's opinion don't mean shit. :angry:
> *


Don't be angry sweety. Boy u big guys r sensitive huh...lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 04:45 PM~14608086
> *Don't be angry sweety. Boy u big guys r sensitive huh...lol
> *


Sensitive enough to make me wan't to lynch a brother. With a match and some gasoline. :angry: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

try some yellow spokes on it w/chrome ring but i like #2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 05:03 PM~14607668
> *X2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jul 28 2009, 05:08 PM~14608281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No more wheels. Where's ur car chump? I feel like im building against myself. :0 :uh: :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 04:43 PM~14608577
> *:burn:  :biggrin:
> No more wheels. Where's ur car champ? I feel like im building against myself.  :0 :uh:  :angry:
> *


talked to mark yes. he said he was gonna post my pics today i dont know wat happened but im building it dont worry it'll be finished


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

car is looking really nice Smallz......... where are your pics bigdogg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 07:06 PM~14607719
> *I guess mine and Dee's opinion don't mean shit. :angry:
> *






i like the 2nd pair imo............... but its all steeler colors, so ill take it :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Marky mark will post bigdoggs pics tommorow, I say F**k it, put some supremes on that biaotch smallz make it old school!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 04:06 PM~14607719
> *I guess mine and Dee's opinion don't mean shit. :angry:
> *



:angry: :angry: CHUMP!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14610866
> *car is looking really nice Smallz......... where are your pics bigdogg
> *


tom bro :biggrin:  shit if i had my comp runin i will post my own pics but since i dont oh well sorry guys  so stop bitching :biggrin: no offense intended


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

<span style='color:yellow'>Where u at bigdogg????? :angry:

I'll add foil to the inner window post and the decals on the second coat.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that looks great Marcus. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 02:48 PM~14616267
> *<span style='color:yellow'>Where u at bigdogg????? :angry:
> 
> I'll add foil to the inner window post and the decals on the second coat.
> *














cant wait to see it wit some black spokes :biggrin: 


looks real good so far


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SOME UPDATED PICS FOR FRANKIE!.....................*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks mark here u go smallz my updates :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 29 2009, 01:09 PM~14617194
> *SOME UPDATED PICS FOR FRANKIE!.....................
> 
> 
> ...


Bout time. :biggrin: Lookin' good Frank. Getter done!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BOTH RIDES LOOKING GOOD IN HERE FELLAS!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 12:20 PM~14617307
> *Bout time. :biggrin:  Lookin' good Frank. Getter done!!!
> *


 :0  should be done by this wknd :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 29 2009, 01:29 PM~14617390
> *:0   should be done by this wknd  :0
> *


I won't be done until next week sometime. It's gonna be tight. hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Both of them rides are coming out good Homies.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2009, 12:48 PM~14616929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




not this year bigg dawg  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 12:45 PM~14617540
> *Both of them rides are coming out good Homies.
> *


tks bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2009, 02:41 PM~14618124
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> not this year bigg dawg   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know I feel bad for you and your team.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 05:48 PM~14618201
> *I know I feel bad for you and your team.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SMALLZ GET SOME TRU-SPOKES FROM BIG POPPA!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2009, 03:33 PM~14618686
> *SMALLZ GET SOME TRU-SPOKES FROM BIG POPPA!!!
> *


My pockets r in recession homie.....lol I wish i had the dough.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*updated pics for frankie................*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 02:38 PM~14618740
> *My pockets r in recession homie.....lol I wish i had the dough.
> *


that makes two of us :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Started making an uptop. What do u guys think???

Top up









Top down









:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Drop that top smallz!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 09:42 PM~14623085
> *Started making an uptop. What do u guys think???
> 
> Top up
> ...


I like the top up. Great work so far homie!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 29 2009, 10:04 PM~14623298
> *I like the top up. Great work so far homie!!!!
> *


Thanks bro. The top will be black when im done that's why it looks kinda weird right now.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 10:57 PM~14623812
> *Thanks bro. The top will be black when im done that's why it looks kinda weird right now.
> *


I think that is gonna look sick dawg. What rims u gonna go with then?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 10:57 PM~14623812
> *Thanks bro. The top will be black when im done that's why it looks kinda weird right now.
> *


Handle that shit Cledus. knock that shit out the park.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 29 2009, 11:00 PM~14623843
> *I think that is gonna look sick dawg. What rims u gonna go with then?
> *


I think im gonna go with the black and yellow ones.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 11:11 PM~14623927
> *I think im gonna go with the black and yellow ones.
> *


That should set it off homie. Great choice. Good work n lookin foward to seein the build in a little over a week in person.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 11:09 PM~14623914
> *Handle that shit Cledus.  knock that shit out the park.
> *


I wasn't gonna make an uptop but I got nothing but time so fuggit. It'llb done by tomorrow.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 29 2009, 11:13 PM~14623938
> *That should set it off homie. Great choice. Good work n lookin foward to seein the build in a little over a week in person.
> *


Glad ur gonna make it bro. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 11:11 PM~14623927
> *I think im gonna go with the black and yellow ones.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :scrutinize: :banghead: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 11:17 PM~14623962
> *:thumbsdown:  :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :barf:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :loco:  :nosad:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 11:27 PM~14624019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ur a fool dawg....lmao


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LA PRIMERA LIVES PUTO'S...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 11:15 PM~14623953
> *Glad ur gonna make it bro. :cheesy:
> *


shit me too homie. Gonna be the last show for me for a while. Gonna work on a set of cars for the AZ show next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jul 30 2009, 02:11 AM~14623927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Engine pretty much done. 

















And here's a couple more mocked up.

























:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD DAWG


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks Good SpondgeBOB!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey smallz the baby lac is coming out pretty good


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14634620
> *Engine pretty much done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

After 36 second's in the first round, referee has stopped the fight due to a over whelming borage of punches, left hook, right cross's and an assortment of bombs that came out of no where. Our prayers are with the mexican fighter and his family. We will keep you updated on his condition as we get the information back from the hospital. 


I guess it's time for the fat lady to start her warm up's. me,me,me,me,meeeeee


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 30 2009, 09:42 PM~14634774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ah that sucks biggs talking about ur boy like that i thought that was homie but hes not down yet he'll get up he still has some fight in him theres always da second round :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 30 2009, 10:54 PM~14634874
> *ah that sucks biggs talking about ur boy like that i thought that was homie but hes not down yet he'll get up he still has some fight in him theres always da second round :0    :0    :0    :biggrin:
> *


After 36 second's in the first round, referee has stopped the fight due to a over whelming borage of punches, left hook, right cross's and an assortment of bombs that came out of no where. Our prayers are with the mexican fighter and his family. We will keep you updated on his condition as we get the information back from the hospital. 



Reading is your friend.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 30 2009, 10:54 PM~14634874
> *ah that sucks biggs talking about ur boy like that i thought that was homie but hes not down yet he'll get up he still has some fight in him theres always da second round :0    :0    :0    :biggrin:
> *


Second round.......***** it's over!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 30 2009, 09:57 PM~14634899
> *.***** it's over 4 u !!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: will see


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I see u ninja. Post up some updates. :uh: :420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2009, 02:53 AM~14650845
> *:biggrin:
> *


Drunk as hell....lol What u doing up so late? Only 2 types of people up this late....(Police and the ****** they want to lock up)....LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 2 2009, 03:58 AM~14650851
> *Drunk as hell....lol  What u doing up so late? Only 2 types of people up this late....(Police and the ****** they want to lock up)....LOL
> *


beer = vics! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2009, 02:59 AM~14650852
> *beer = vics! :biggrin:
> *


LOL....Hennessey and red bull = about to wake up the lady and hit it like a home run in the 9th inning. Too bad bigdogg is up figuring out how he is gonna come back... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 2 2009, 04:02 AM~14650858
> *LOL....Hennessey and red bull = about to wake up the lady and hit it like a home run in the 9th inning. Too bad bigdogg is up figuring out how he is gonna come back... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 your ride is looking good bro, i personally like it with the top up


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2009, 03:05 AM~14650863
> *:0 your ride is looking good bro, i personally like it with the top up
> *


Thanks homie. The top needs fine tuning but it'll come together.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*UPDATE FOR FRANK...................*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2009, 01:12 PM~14661109
> *UPDATE FOR FRANK...................
> 
> 
> ...


its getting there.....................


smallz car is looking killer bro!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14634620
> *Engine pretty much done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :0 its a wrap!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Smallz your car is a show winner,and bigdogg323 your car is a classic, both cars looking good fellas! Keep up the good work! Your both doing great!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2009, 04:12 PM~14661109
> *UPDATE FOR FRANK...................
> 
> 
> ...


looking good frank !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

tks gary ill post some more pics later last min touches on it and start puting together tonight  chicita u almost done yet all i see is a engine n body wheres ur updates staring to bore wit ur talking bro puting me to sleep homie so get wit it or do u want ftp of those kits up for grabs :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SICK ASS ALWAYS MARCUS AND FRANK NOT BAD


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 3 2009, 03:56 PM~14662728
> *tks gary ill post some more pics later last min touches on it and start puting together tonight   chicita u almost done yet all i see is a engine n body wheres ur updates staring to bore wit ur talking bro puting me to sleep homie so get wit it or do u want ftp of those kits up for grabs  :0
> *


It's getting there bro. Just going through some shit right now. It will be done by the show.

And thanks to everyone else for the compliments. It feels good to be building something.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Top notch builds going on!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 3 2009, 04:24 PM~14663735
> *It's getting there bro. Just going through some shit right now. It will be done by the show.
> 
> And thanks to everyone else for the compliments. It feels good to be building something.
> *


hey bro take care of wat u have to first this could wait we could continue it at route 66 show if want its no problem with me let me know


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 3 2009, 06:47 PM~14664582
> *hey bro take care of wat u have to first this could wait  we could continue it at route 66 show if want its no problem with me let me know
> *


Oooooooh no. Were gonna get this done right now. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 3 2009, 06:35 PM~14665114
> *Oooooooh no. Were gonna get this done right now. :0
> *


alright then u dont have to get ur pantys in bunch bro will do this it was just a suggestion god :0 see u in san diego then :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chicita wheres ur updates :angry:bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't really have anything much to show. Everyone has pretty much seen what i got goin' on. My next pics will be of my ride finished. Besides......y u in a rush to get a whoopin'????? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 01:46 PM~14672959
> *I don't really have anything much to show. Everyone has pretty much seen what i got goin' on. My next pics will be of my ride finished. Besides......y u in a rush to get a whoopin'????? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 12:46 PM~14672959
> *I don't really have anything much to show. Everyone has pretty much seen what i got goin' on. My next pics will be of my ride finished. Besides......y u in a rush to get a whoopin'????? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


werent u the one that bitching and crying about my updates. now ur i dont have much to show everyone only seen a painted body that looks like the colors of a neon sign engine that only has wires and hose oh hey :uh: thats alot oh wow that pretty says it all tell ya wat drop out and i'll let u have the kits as a gift just for showing up how about it and u could tell everybody u won no one will know about it. it'll be are lil secret homie  :0 i'm not in no rush just letin u catch up thats all 

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2009, 03:41 PM~14674095
> *werent u the one that bitching and crying about my updates. now ur i dont have much to show everyone only seen a painted body that looks like the colors of a neon sign engine that only has wires and hose oh hey :uh: thats alot oh wow that pretty says it all tell ya wat drop out and i'll let u have the kits as a gift just for showing up how about it and u could tell everybody u won no one will know about it. it'll be are lil secret homie   :0 i'm not in no rush just letin u catch up thats all
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:          :uh:
> *


Here ya go buddy.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 04:14 PM~14674439
> *Here ya go buddy.
> 
> 
> ...


, This lil fucker was playing possum. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 03:14 PM~14674439
> *Here ya go buddy.
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOST FOR WORDS BRO :0  :ugh: :around: :rant:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 4 2009, 04:19 PM~14674505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....that's a first. U seem to always have something to say. That's what got u this ass whoopin'....lol :0 :0 :uh: :twak:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Too funny Marcus....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 03:38 PM~14674658
> *
> Wow....that's a first. U seem to always have something to say. That's what got u this ass whoopin'....lol :0  :0  :uh:  :twak:
> *


[/SIZE]RIIIIIIIGHT[/SIZE]

NOW I SEEN IT ALL DAMN. U WON HOMIE AFTER SEEING THE FINAL BLOW THATS IT IM DOWN FOR THE COUNT NO WAY IM GONNA BEAT THAAAAT :scrutinize: U THE MAN BRO SHIT I SHOULDNT EVEN BRING MY 55 WAT FOR  THERES A ASS WOOPIN WAITIN :uh: FOR ME. FUCK IT IM NOT EVEN GONNA GO :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 07:14 PM~14674439
> *Here ya go buddy.
> 
> 
> ...







:0 :biggrin: still love the colors bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2009, 04:57 PM~14674884
> *[/SIZE]RIIIIIIIGHT[/SIZE]
> 
> NOW I SEEN IT ALL DAMN. U WON HOMIE AFTER SEEING THE FINAL BLOW THATS IT IM DOWN FOR THE COUNT NO WAY IM GONNA  BEAT THAAAAT  :scrutinize: U THE MAN BRO SHIT I SHOULDNT EVEN BRING MY 55 WAT FOR    THERES A ASS WOOPIN WAITIN  :uh:  FOR ME. FUCK IT IM NOT EVEN GONNA GO  :uh:
> *


Ur funny bro. We have to see each other's car in person. A lot of people take good pics if u know what im sayin'. Ur pics don't look that good but i know ur car will look better in person.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 04:02 PM~14674918
> *Ur funny bro. We have to see each other's car in person. A lot of people take good pics if u know what im sayin'. Ur pics don't look that good but i know ur car will look better in person.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :barf: :ugh: :tears:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2009, 05:04 PM~14674941
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :barf:  :ugh:  :tears:
> *


What happened???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 04:04 PM~14674947
> *What happened???
> *


let's just say im going to jail for killing my kids :angry:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2009, 05:06 PM~14674966
> *let's just say im going to jail for killing my kids :angry:
> *


Here we go with the excuses. :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

It's a done deal, The man conceded to the victor. This was a good build off. 

(bigdogg323 
NOW I SEEN IT ALL DAMN. U WON HOMIE AFTER SEEING THE FINAL BLOW THATS IT IM DOWN FOR THE COUNT NO WAY IM GONNA BEAT THAAAAT U THE MAN BRO SHIT I SHOULDNT EVEN BRING MY 55 WAT FOR THERES A ASS WOOPIN WAITIN FOR ME. FUCK IT IM NOT EVEN GONNA GO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 04:18 PM~14675067
> *It's a done deal, The man conceded to the victor. This was a good build off.
> 
> (bigdogg323
> ...


 :0  so u think :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2009, 06:47 PM~14675992
> *:0   so u think :biggrin:
> *


What r u sayin'??? U throw in the towel or the kids broke it or what?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 05:50 PM~14676016
> *What r u sayin'??? U throw in the towel or the kids broke it or what?
> *


i never said i throw in the towel and i never said my kids broke it either all im saying is see u in san diego  :0 :biggrin: dont worry ill put somthin 2gether in time


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2009, 07:13 PM~14676279
> *i never said i throw in the towel and i never said my kids broke it either all im saying is see u in san diego    :0  :biggrin: dont worry ill put somthin 2gether  in time
> *


What do u mean "i'll put somethin 2gether in time"? Whatever homie. U posted a 55 and progress on it. So u gonna cheat???? :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 04:14 PM~14674439
> *Here ya go buddy.
> 
> 
> ...



God damn Marcus, u been holding out. damn, looks sweet man. :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> What do u mean "i'll put somethin 2gether in time"? Whatever homie. U posted a 55 and progress on it. So u gonna cheat???? :angry:
> [/quote chicita y u serious man im only fuckin wit u bro 55 is nice n safe homie itll be at the show dont worry lol....... :biggrin:  :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well im done. It was fun Frank. It's all u now. Enjoy.  


























































Top up for the haters.... :0 :0  









I'll get some outside pics 2morrow so i can try to really catch the color. Thanks for lookin guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

how much shipped to the burgh :biggrin: 





looks real good bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2009, 10:09 PM~14678466
> *how much shipped to the burgh :biggrin:
> looks real good bro
> *


Thanks bro. But this one's not for sale..............yet. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

58 looks sick smallz thats one killer ride great work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

bitch is sick!! like i said b4 its a wrap!! i personally like it with the top up. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 01:14 AM~14678536
> *Thanks bro. But this one's not for sale..............yet. :0  :biggrin:
> *






lol yet  





looks good tho, what you use for the pipeing on the seats? string?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 I know your kind CHUMP!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!! NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X1000 That is bad ass Marcus!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great dawg!!!!! That is a bad azz build homie.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chicita 58 came out nice bro got to give u props homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Aug 4 2009, 10:16 PM~14678553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies. Glad i got another one done. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Can't wait for them pic of it in the sun, I know that fucker is going to pop. :0 Nice job Cledus, I tought you well my son.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 11:04 PM~14679171
> *Thanks homies. Glad i got another one done. :biggrin:
> *


Just keep callin people out!!!! lol. You got some doen and they are all lookin great bro. Thats all that matters. great work.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 4 2009, 11:09 PM~14679201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick. But no more call out's. Think imma relax for a while........ Unless someone challenges me... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:11 AM~14683123
> *
> Thanks Patrick. But no more call out's. Think imma relax for a while........ Unless someone challenges me... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I CALL OUT SMALLZ, TO A CHICKEN EATING CONTEST. 





































THE 58 IS CLEAN MY BROTHER. NICE JOB.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:11 AM~14683123
> *
> Thanks Patrick. But no more call out's. Think imma relax for a while........ Unless someone challenges me... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:11 AM~14683123
> *Thanks Patrick. But no more call out's. Think imma relax for a while........ Unless someone challenges me... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I call you out homeboy!!!!!! To a dranking contest!!!! :biggrin: . I learned my lesson with the model challenge.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 10:07 PM~14678442
> *Well im done. It was fun Frank. It's all u now. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 4 2009, 11:18 PM~14678587
> *bitch is sick!! like i said b4 its a wrap!! i personally like it with the top up. :biggrin:
> *


x2 on the top up bro that thing is soo clean nice work you've always got nice builds homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Aug 5 2009, 10:29 PM~14689829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Trying to keep up with builders like u.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I CALL YOU OUT TO A BEER DRINKING CONTEST!! HAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 5 2009, 11:22 PM~14690235
> *I CALL YOU OUT TO A BEER DRINKING CONTEST!! HAHA  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 Just no fat or ugly bitch's after.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 11:24 PM~14690242
> *:0 Just no fat or ugly bitch's after.
> *



Fool After a 12 pack its whats on the inside that matters anyways!! 







THEM GUTS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Aug 5 2009, 07:46 PM~14688173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess if u can't beat him at building models u gotta find some way to beat him huh. Sounds like sore losing to me. :0 What does the church think????


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

CHUMP! YOU DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 5 2009, 11:42 PM~14690368
> *CHUMP! YOU DAMN RIGHT!
> *


I guess u want a do over huh??????? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:39 PM~14690350
> *I guess if u can't beat him at building models u gotta find some way to beat him huh. Sounds like sore losing to me. :0  What does the church think????
> *


U damn right Punk!!!!!I can admit when I am bitter!!!!! :biggrin: . But this weekend I will be drunk!!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 58 came out sickkkkkk!....


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn homie , its been awhile since i looked over here . you cats been getting down , the 58' is fricken really sharp :thumbsup: good work , keep em coming .....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

58 came out clean smallz!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GAME OVER


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*posting franks finished ride.................*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Cars came out nice fellas!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 6 2009, 04:15 PM~14696973
> *Cars came out nice fellas!!!!!!!
> *


x2! :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks fellas here u go chicita its finished se ya in SD homie it was fun bro may the best man win


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Frank. I like it. Can't wait to see it in person. What color is on the back? Looks like a dark brown or burgandy.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 05:01 PM~14697287
> *Looks good Frank. I like it. Can't wait to see it in person. What color is on the back? Looks like a dark brown or burgandy.
> *


the color is camoflodge brown i call it dukey brown :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 6 2009, 06:10 PM~14697322
> *the color is camoflodge brown i call it dukey brown :biggrin:
> *


Looks good.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 06:18 PM~14697879
> *Looks good.
> *


  tks bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks Good Frank! You still have time to fix that back skirt Looks CHIPPED!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 08:59 PM~14699572
> *Looks Good Frank! You still have time to fix that back skirt Looks CHIPPED!
> *


thats no chip thats the sun shinin on it  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 6 2009, 11:02 PM~14700226
> *thats no chip thats the sun shinin on it    :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: on the bottom right???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 10:13 PM~14700304
> *:scrutinize: on the bottom right???
> *


 :uh: which side driver or pass side


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Passenger side.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE A CHROME SCUFF PAD TO ME ON THOSE SKIRTS!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 7 2009, 03:04 AM~14700569
> *LOOKS LIKE A CHROME SCUFF PAD TO ME ON THOSE SKIRTS!!
> *



:yes:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 7 2009, 01:04 AM~14700569
> *LOOKS LIKE A CHROME SCUFF PAD TO ME ON THOSE SKIRTS!!
> *


x2 and its a clean build


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The ranfla looks good Pancho.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT builds fellas........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks fellas for the repies


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

SO...FRANK CAME TO THE PAD TODAY FOR A PICTURE SEESION OF THE 55. HERE YOU GO.
































PICS OF THE INTERIOR... NOTICE THE TISSUE BOX COMPLETE WITH TISSUE PAPER. STEREO IN GLOVE BOX.

























HE'S CAR IS DONE. OH... MC562....YOU ARE RIGHT. IT'S OVER!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice pics. Now tell Frank to take some of that tissue and put it in his pocket for when i shit on him Sunday with my 58. :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 4 2009, 05:02 PM~14674918
> *Ur funny bro. We have to see each other's car in person. A lot of people take good pics if u know what im sayin'. Ur pics don't look that good but i know ur car will look better in person.
> *


ARE THIS PIX BETTER FOR YOU SMALLZ? WUT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'VE SEEN YOUR CAR HOMIE AND I THINK FRANK IS GONNA HAND THE TISSUE TO YOU TO WIPE THEM TEARS AT THE SHOW. IF YOU WIN IS ONLY CUZ ALL THE MCBA MEMBERS GOT YOUR BACK. THAT'S CALLED... DISADVANTAGE. uffin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 7 2009, 05:03 PM~14706416
> *I'VE SEEN YOUR CAR HOMIE AND I THINK FRANK IS GONNA HAND THE TISSUE TO YOU TO WIPE THEM TEARS AT THE SHOW. IF YOU WIN IS ONLY CUZ ALL THE MCBA MEMBERS GOT YOUR BACK. THAT'S CALLED... DISADVANTAGE.  uffin:
> *


Wow. Frank has been building way longer than me. His experience should be a disadvantage all in it's own.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 7 2009, 04:53 PM~14706343
> *Really nice pics. Now tell Frank to take some of that tissue and put it in his pocket for when i shit on him Sunday with my 58. :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 55 LOOKS REALLY GOOD FRANK BUT NOT THAT GOOD j/k HOMIE LOVING THE RIDE GREAT WORK


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 7 2009, 05:03 PM~14706416
> *I'VE SEEN YOUR CAR HOMIE AND I THINK FRANK IS GONNA HAND THE TISSUE TO YOU TO WIPE THEM TEARS AT THE SHOW. IF YOU WIN IS ONLY CUZ ALL THE MCBA MEMBERS GOT YOUR BACK. THAT'S CALLED... DISADVANTAGE.  uffin:
> *


We don't play that unfair shit homie. We just call it like we see it.  Your already making excuses for him, true sign of a poor sport. We are all still homies out side of this build off. You guys are still M.C.B.A. members in my book but decided to Listen to only one side of the story and not fly The colors if only not for that reason. Frank knows what im talking about.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wat did i miss again :angry:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 7 2009, 07:48 PM~14706317
> *SO...FRANK CAME TO THE PAD TODAY FOR A PICTURE SEESION OF THE 55. HERE YOU GO.
> 
> 
> ...


nice job frank ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 7 2009, 04:12 PM~14706485
> *Wow. Frank has been building way longer than me. His experience should be a disadvantage all in it's own.
> *


not really chicita u have more advantage the game has change since ive been building havent built something like this in yrs never been challenge but will see on sunday bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 7 2009, 05:26 PM~14706593
> *wat did i miss again :angry:
> *


What Did the five fingers say to the face!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2009, 04:35 PM~14706641
> *nice job frank ! :biggrin:
> *


thanks gary had step it up for this build bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 7 2009, 04:39 PM~14706666
> *What Did the five fingers say to the face!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


he said its ok smallz theres always next time :0 j/k bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Well i have held Smallz car in my hand at its a hell of a ride the pics they took of you car Frank look much better and you can see alot more detail in them. Both cars are very clean, built buy two skilled builders may the best man win........ 

"IF YOU WIN IS ONLY CUZ ALL THE MCBA MEMBERS GOT YOUR BACK. THAT'S CALLED... DISADVANTAGE." 
Road dog 1 this comment you made was chicken shit bro.......just my two cents!!

Im Pritty sure Frank and smallz both know that the best ride will win...........


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 7 2009, 04:48 PM~14706317
> *SO...FRANK CAME TO THE PAD TODAY FOR A PICTURE SEESION OF THE 55. HERE YOU GO.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very nice 55!!! I'm digging it. Any pics of the engine & trunk?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 7 2009, 05:04 PM~14706796
> *This is a very nice 55!!! I'm digging it. Any pics of the engine & trunk?
> *


no trunk didn open it n the engine gonna have to wait till da show bro sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BOTH RIDES LOOK GOOD! I SAY YOU GUYS MAKE A LITTLE "VOTING" BOX AND PUT IT NEXT TO BOTH CARS AND HAVE SOMEONE FROM NEITHER CLUB THAT YOU GUYS CAN TRUST STAND THERE AND ASK THE SPECTATORS TO CAST THEIR VOTE!!!! "MINI" COMPETITION WITHIN THE SHOWS COMPETITION. FEEL ME?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 7 2009, 07:39 PM~14707493
> *BOTH RIDES LOOK GOOD! I SAY YOU GUYS MAKE A LITTLE "VOTING" BOX AND PUT IT NEXT TO BOTH CARS AND HAVE SOMEONE FROM NEITHER CLUB THAT YOU GUYS CAN TRUST STAND THERE AND ASK THE SPECTATORS TO CAST THEIR VOTE!!!! "MINI" COMPETITION WITHIN THE SHOWS COMPETITION. FEEL ME?
> *


Good idea Fred. I'll do whatever bigdogg wants to do. How about a pole here on LIL?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 7 2009, 06:54 PM~14707607
> *Good idea Fred. I'll do whatever bigdogg wants to do. How about a pole here on LIL?
> *


its fine with me i dont mine doin a pole here on LIL or at the showl but let me take some pics of the engine first ok guys that sounds fair THANKS FRED 4 DA IDEA


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 7 2009, 06:03 PM~14706416
> *I'VE SEEN YOUR CAR HOMIE AND I THINK FRANK IS GONNA HAND THE TISSUE TO YOU TO WIPE THEM TEARS AT THE SHOW. IF YOU WIN IS ONLY CUZ ALL THE MCBA MEMBERS GOT YOUR BACK. THAT'S CALLED... DISADVANTAGE.  uffin:
> *



i think like the homie bigdog avaitar says build it for fun! thats truth fuck a trophy the important thing is they had a good time doing it and they are both really clean in there own details. i say good luck to them both and i think they are both bad ass :biggrin:

in that same respect aint nothing wrong with a little freindly competion


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 7 2009, 03:48 PM~14706317
> *SO...FRANK CAME TO THE PAD TODAY FOR A PICTURE SEESION OF THE 55. HERE YOU GO.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... nice work... any pics of the motor & undercarriage? I like the interior details... :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nah bro i wish i had some chrome undies for it left it plain and the engine ill try to post them not sure im sure somebody at the will take some and thanks bro for the replie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 7 2009, 07:03 PM~14706416
> *I'VE SEEN YOUR CAR HOMIE AND I THINK FRANK IS GONNA HAND THE TISSUE TO YOU TO WIPE THEM TEARS AT THE SHOW. IF YOU WIN IS ONLY CUZ ALL THE MCBA MEMBERS GOT YOUR BACK. THAT'S CALLED... DISADVANTAGE.  uffin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Both builds looked good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

well guys i put up a good car butfell alil short so congrats to SMALLZ on his 58 my 55 looked good but not good enough so wen they post u pics please replie as honest as u can thanks once again from me I CONGRATUATE SMALLZ ON A CAR NICELY BUILT


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 9 2009, 07:12 PM~14719905
> *well guys i put up a good car butfell alil short so congrats to SMALLZ on his 58 my 55 looked good but not good enough so wen they post u pics please replie as honest as u can thanks    once again from me I CONGRATUATE SMALLZ ON A CAR NICELY BUILT
> *


  uffin: :420:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 9 2009, 08:33 PM~14720614
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 9 2009, 07:35 PM~14720639
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DON'T WORRY FRANK, WE ALL KNOW WHO REALLY WON!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 18 2009, 08:41 PM~14810540
> *DON'T WORRY FRANK, WE ALL KNOW WHO REALLY WON!
> *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 18 2009, 07:41 PM~14810540
> *DON'T WORRY FRANK, WE ALL KNOW WHO REALLY WON!
> *


U sound stupid but if u were my friend at least i know u would be loyal and stick by me even when i get my ass whooped. Ur a good dude road dogg. Stick by ur homie at all times.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 18 2009, 07:31 PM~14811165
> *U sound stupid but if u were my friend at least i know u would be loyal and stick by me even when i get my ass whooped. Ur a good dude road dogg.  Stick by ur homie at all times.
> *


chicita y u go start talkin shit bro u only won by ur paint n ur so called set up. other than that my 55 beat u and u know it. to me it was a tie thats da way i see it bro  :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2009, 08:46 PM~14811395
> *chicita y u go start talkin shit bro u only won by ur paint n ur so called set up. other than that my 55 beat u and u know it. to me it was a tie thats da way i see it bro      :biggrin:
> *


I don't care how u c it Frank. We had 4 strangers who build judge our cars. And none of them were from either club so call it what u want in ur head. I let this topic die but ur homeboy brought it back up with that dumb comment. And now u co-sign with ur sore losing remarks. U were the one who said it was just for fun and y am i taking it so serious but now ur making excuses. "I only won by my paint and my so called setup"...lol If a ***** gets knocked out by a left hook and not a right cross he still got knocked out right? 

Now look at ur 55 Frank. For the homies who seen it in person they know the real. It looked like u painted over an orange peel, ur color choice was no competition, that motor,air cleaner and tissue box was definately not ur ideas and u know it. Where's ur radiator hose? I ain't gonna get into this pointless conversation with u cuz men don't argue. Especially about some got damn model cars.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alright chicita my homie said a dumb comment that was wrong of him but i speak for my self here. im not a sore loser ill admit wen i was beat can u. but im not so i say wats on my mind to me it was tie. i could piont out lots flaws on ur build but im not, now about my 55 now thats hiting blow the belt (low blow) i built that motor. and the air cleaner from scratch and every detail on my car even tissue disp was me. un like u i do homework on my rides and for radiator on those pics were taken bfore the show and this topic is closed chicita


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2009, 10:14 PM~14812560
> *alright chicita my homie said a dumb comment that was wrong of him but i speak for my self here. im not a sore loser ill admit wen i was beat can u. but im not so i say wats on my mind to me it was tie. i could piont out lots flaws on ur build but im not, now about my 55 now thats hiting blow the belt (low blow) i built that motor. and the air cleaner from scratch and every detail on my car even tissue disp was me. un like u i do homework on my rides and for radiator on those pics were taken bfore the show and this topic is closed  chicita
> *


Hitting below the belt?? Ur homeboy took off first. It's funny how u were the only one that saw it as a tie. Go ahead and start pointing out my flaws...don't matter to me. Still whooped ur ass. And i'll whoop it again. U can even team up with roaddogg and i'll whoop both ur asses together. Be like killing 2 birds with one stone. As far as this topic being closed... i let it die a long time ago. Ur homie brought it back up. Thank him.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 18 2009, 10:07 PM~14811672
> *I don't care how u c it Frank. We had 4 strangers who build judge our cars. And none of them were from either club so call it what u want in ur head. I let this topic die but ur homeboy brought it back up with that dumb comment. And now u co-sign with ur sore losing remarks. U were the one who said it was just for fun and y am i taking it so serious but now ur making excuses. "I only won by my paint and my so called setup"...lol If a ***** gets knocked out by a left hook and not a right cross he still got knocked out right?
> 
> Now look at ur 55 Frank. For the homies who seen it in person they know the real. It looked like u painted over an orange peel, ur color choice was no competition, that motor,air cleaner and tissue box was definately not ur ideas and u know it. Where's ur radiator hose? I ain't gonna get into this pointless conversation with u cuz men don't argue. Especially about some got damn model cars.
> *


x2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL I'M NOT A NUT RIDER AND I'M GOING TO GIVE MY HONEST OPINION ON THIS MATTER. LETS WEIGH THE 2 RIDES TOGETHER. FIRST CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU "BONEHEADS" FOR FINISHING :biggrin: SECOND LETS LOOK AT THESE 2 CARS IN DETAIL. 

THIS IS MY SOLE OPINION AND IN NO WAY AM I TRYING TO DISRESPECT OR TAKE SIDES!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

We had 4 people who build bad ass rides or know a thing or two about bad ass rides walk up to the cars and judge them, none of them where from the M.C.B.A. Oldskool 67 and Truescale both from Masterpiece M.C.C. One of the top builders around John Teresy and Model car Magazine Owner Greg Hutchings leave a paper with their name on it next to the car they chose. All 4 where for Smallz 58 rag. Now if you don’t call that a win, then we all don’t know shit. And just to put the icing on the cake, the 58 made the Magazine. don't get me wrong frank's build was clean as fuck too, but they made the decision not me.


Now this is just my 2 cents


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 18 2009, 08:31 PM~14811165
> *U sound stupid but if u were my friend at least i know u would be loyal and stick by me even when i get my ass whooped. Ur a good dude road dogg.  Stick by ur homie at all times.
> *


 WHY DO YOU GET MAD OVER A STUPID COMMENT LIKE YOU SAID. IF YOU REALLY DID WIN IT SHOULDNT MATTER WUT I THINK. AND YEAH I'M A TRUE FRIEND NOT A HATER LIKE MOST PPL HERE THAT'S WHY PPL LEAVE FORUMS LIKE AND THAT'S WHY I SELDOM LOG IN. I KNOW IT'S NOT IMPORTANT IF I LOG IN OR NOT AND I COULD CARE LESS WUT ANYBODY THINKS OF ME. YEAH, YOU'RE RIGHT, YOU COULD BEAT ME, I DON'T CARE. I BUILD WUT I BUILD FOR ME NOT TO GET OTHER PPL'S APPROVAL., LIKE MANY PPL HERE. I'M OUT CONGRATS ANYWAY VATO!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:uh: este wuey :biggrin: ya deja que se muera


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 2 2009, 10:15 PM~14966346
> *:uh: este wuey  :biggrin: ya deja que se muera
> *


 :uh: :uh:   :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 2 2009, 10:15 PM~14966346
> *:uh: este wuey  :biggrin: ya deja que se muera
> *


 hno: hno: hno: 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 3 2009, 03:21 PM~14973413
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This topic still be on page 1 ! I thought the winner was already crowned !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 07:11 PM~14975577
> *This  topic  still  be  on  page  1  !    I thought  the  winner  was  already  crowned  !
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 08:11 PM~14975577
> *This  topic  still  be  on  page  1  !    I thought  SMALLZ  was  already  crowned  !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

